# cutting wet wood



## ejevans22 (Jun 28, 2010)

It is raining now and I have plans to cut up some wood and haul it away. The rain is going to pass probably in an hour. Is it ok to chainsaw wood if the bark is soaked?


----------



## Nixon (Jun 28, 2010)

I can't see where it would be a problem . When You're done ,just do Your regular maintenance checks.


----------



## Jags (Jun 28, 2010)

It ain't gonna be a problem - now get to cuttin'. :zip:


----------



## smokinj (Jun 28, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> It ain't gonna be a problem - now get to cuttin'. :zip:



+1 no issues unless you melt in the rain maybe an umbrella.....


----------



## ejevans22 (Jun 29, 2010)

Nixon said:
			
		

> I can't see where it would be a problem . When You're done ,just do Your regular maintenance checks.




what mite a regular maintenance check entail? After cutting I usually just put in the garage.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 29, 2010)

Well if the acid rain in your area is so bad to the point that it eats away metal . . . then yes . . . otherwise other than you getting a little wet it shouldn't be an issue. Folks cut in the snow and rain all the time.


----------



## Uper (Jun 29, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Well if the acid rain in your area is so bad to the point that it eats away metal . . . then yes . . . otherwise other than you getting a little wet it shouldn't be an issue. *Folks cut in the snow and rain all the time*.



Folks even cut in the ice. . .but they're part of another therapy group.


----------



## chris-mcpherson (Jun 29, 2010)

ejevans22 said:
			
		

> what mite a regular maintenance check entail? After cutting I usually just put in the garage.


You don't clean it or wipe it down at all? I'm new to this myself but I'd think at least a good surface cleaning should be done before putting it away.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 29, 2010)

chris-mcpherson said:
			
		

> ejevans22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes I like to make the surface clean as well 409 meen-green just get the dirt off....A guy where I have been cutting sence last fall will ask me everytime I am there you get a new saw...lol sometimes yes but I normally have the 460 in my hands when he asks and its over 3 years old.


----------



## mayhem (Jun 29, 2010)

You're fine cutting wet wood.  Just be sure you've got your PPE on and you have good traction (ie: don't stand on wet grass).

Safety first.



> You don’t clean it or wipe it down at all? I’m new to this myself but I’d think at least a good surface cleaning should be done before putting it away.



Can't hurt to do that, but frankly I never have.  I blow out the air filter once or twice a season and clean the plug, 14 year old Craftsman saw still fires on the third pull or less every time...refuses to die.  I let it cool off so it doesn't melt a hole in the plastic carrying case, thats about it.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jun 29, 2010)

chris-mcpherson said:
			
		

> ejevans22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

I push her hard and put her away wet.  One day I went to grab the saw and almost tore my arm out of the socket.  The saw was frozen solid to the floor!


----------



## chris-mcpherson (Jun 29, 2010)

Ha! Sounds a little like the hazing trick I'd play on new prep cooks...I'd tell them to go mop the walk in freezer floor.


----------



## ejevans22 (Jun 29, 2010)

alright thanks guys. Ill start wiping it down from now on.


----------



## billb3 (Jun 30, 2010)

No playing outside in the wet grass without your rubbers.


----------

